# Epic fly over New York



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

I made this video from Toronto to New York City back from my trip up North.






Ottawa
https://flic.kr/p/pW2QtA

https://flic.kr/p/oZ7mWo

Montreal
​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread and video! kay:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Ottawa looks awsome, great city! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

waiting for more images!


----------

